# Need suggestions for appetizers for 30 year anniversary BBQ



## jrod62 (May 16, 2015)

Its our 30th anniversary coming up June 1 so we are throwing a BBQ at the park on Sunday May 31.

We will be smoking butts for pulled pork, smoke chicken, hamburger and hot dogs.

Now for the appetizers I'm making ABT ,  moinks , pork shots, (mushroom with  moinks wrap in bacon).

now what else can I make......need to show off my BBQ skills


----------



## rmmurray (May 16, 2015)

Congratulations on 30! One of my favorites is cream cheese stuffed jalapenos wrapped in bacon.


----------



## 1mind4fun (May 16, 2015)

I'm making Bacon wrapped Pineapple for my "new 40" birthday party on May 30th.

1 pound Bacon
1 can Chunked Pineapple (large Chunks)
½ cups Brown Sugar
Cut the pound of bacon in half. Put the brown sugar in a shallow bowl. Take a half a slice of bacon and dredge it through the brown sugar. Put a chunk of pineapple on one end of the bacon slice and roll up. Secure with a toothpick.

I plan on putting them in the smoker or doing on the grill to get the bacon crisp faster.

The original recipe calls for a 375* oven -

Put a cookie cooling rack into a foil-lined jelly roll pan.

Lay the bacon pineapple bundles onto the rack.

Bake for at least 25 minutes, or until the bacon looks brown and crispy.

Sometimes I pop them under the broiler for the last few minutes just to get them really crisp. But watch out – the sugar will burn!

Try to wait for them to cool slightly – only because they will burn your lips if too hot!

Enjoy.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2015)

jrod62 said:


> Its our 30th anniversary coming up June 1 so we are throwing a BBQ at the park on Sunday May 31.
> 
> We will be smoking butts for pulled pork, smoke chicken, hamburger and hot dogs.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got it pretty well covered !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That'll be Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Our 46th Anniversary was the end of December, and that's not the time to do a lot outside here in PA, but I did manage a pretty nice Dinner for the 2 of us.

Here's a Peek:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/175140/bears-46th-wedding-anniversary-dinner

Be sure to post yours!!

Bear


----------



## jrod62 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions...


----------



## b-one (May 16, 2015)

You could slice single rib bones and wrap them in bacon rub before the bacon and after.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2015)

jrod62 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions...


Jrod,

Here's some from "SQWIB"---- The Master of Appetizers (IMHO):

Appetizers Page  *(link)*

*Bear*


----------



## amlong88 (May 17, 2015)

Mini fatties would be good.


----------



## davidhef88 (May 17, 2015)

Here are some mini fatties I did a while back for a throw down. If you want to show off these are sure to impress.


----------



## bluewhisper (May 17, 2015)

Consider something cool and crisp for contrast, too, like a slaw or a cuke salad:

Peel and dice cucumber. Spread it out in a big colander, give it a good sprinkle of salt, and toss to mix. Leave that in the sink or on a big plate for 10 - 20 minutes, the cukes will release moisture. Make a 50/50 mix of plain yogurt and sour cream; you could add flavors like dill or chives or garlic, or maybe some fine-minced red onion. Combine with the diced cukes, and chill.


----------



## jrod62 (May 17, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Jrod,
> 
> Here's some from "SQWIB"---- The Master of Appetizers (IMHO):
> 
> ...


Yes he is master of Appetizers,,,, I check out your page and seen his link so I check out his appetizers page and got few ideas to try.

Thanks for the info.....can't wait to get smoking that day.


----------



## jrod62 (May 17, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> Consider something cool and crisp for contrast, too, like a slaw or a cuke salad:
> 
> Peel and dice cucumber. Spread it out in a big colander, give it a good sprinkle of salt, and toss to mix. Leave that in the sink or on a big plate for 10 - 20 minutes, the cukes will release moisture. Make a 50/50 mix of plain yogurt and sour cream; you could add flavors like dill or chives or garlic, or maybe some fine-minced red onion. Combine with the diced cukes, and chill.


That sounds good...thanks,


----------



## davidhef88 (May 17, 2015)

Davidhef88 said:


> Here are some mini fatties I did a while back for a throw down. If you want to show off these are sure to impress.


Sorry I forgot to add the link. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118988/feb-throwdown-buffalo-wings-mini-fatties-q-view


----------



## bluewhisper (May 17, 2015)

Another way to sneak in some salad: Make small grilled patties of ground pork with Asian flavors like ginger, green onion, soy, etc., whatever your favorites are. Serve them wrapped in a leaf of iceburg lettuce or maybe napa cabbage, presented as finger food.

We used to make those; for some reason we always called them "Vietnamese bombers." They can be a bit messy so have napkins handy.


----------

